# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Sa ditë mund te rezistoje njeriu pa ushqim?

## FlashMx

Une kam mendimin se mund te rezistoje deri ne 7 dite pa ngrene dhe pa pire.
Kam eksperience .
lol

----------


## MI CORAZON

Une per vete, jo me shume se 6 ore. E pse u dashka me ndejt pa ngrene e pa pire, ne kushte normale? 
Ndryshon puna  kur behet fjale per kampe perqendrimi.
Hap nje teme  tjeter FlashMx dhe bej pyetje te tjera si psh...Sa vakte hani ne dite dhe ç'permbajne ato.
Ku e gjete aman .........kete teme urie .

----------


## topolina

Une mendoj se njeriu mund te rrezistoje per nje kohe relativisht te gjate pa ngrene, por nuk mund te rezistoje dot me shume se 3-4 dite pa pire uje (dhe pa ngrene ne te njejten kohe)

----------


## vana

Pa ngrene njeriu jeton edhe 20-25 dite, po pa uje as nje jave nuk shkon!

----------


## GoDDeSS

1 jave..me duket?

----------


## PLaku-i-Detit

Goddess  i  ke  rene  ne  koke  1  jave.

po  pa  uje  e  dini:?

----------


## DaNgErOuS

njeriu pa buk reziston shume po pa uje jo shume  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## DeuS

Mua tani qe e lexova me grriu uria

----------


## PLaku-i-Detit

Pa  uje  Nje  dite  ben si ben te dyten  e  shtyne  me  zor  te  treten   %100  i vdekur.

----------


## malli

Une mendoj 2 jave pa buke dhe pa uje 1 jave.

----------


## GoDDeSS

pa uje? 5 dite..e shumta..nejse po flas per veten. Ska dit per mua pa fut uje ne goje.

----------


## PLaku-i-Detit

Keni  pare  endrra  me  sy  hapur  me  teper  se  tre  dite  nuk jeton sot  ata qe  jetojne  me  teper  se  tre dite  kane  organizem  te  shendetshem  dhe  organizem qe  eshte mesuar  me  pak uje.

----------


## kolombi

Se di per ju forumistat ,po nje liber qe kam lexuar titullohej
8 dite pa buke
Kuptohej ata ishin partizane,

----------


## Akuamarini

Njeriu mund të jetojë pa ushqim për 70 ditë, por nuk mund të jetoj 11 ditë pa gjumë.

----------


## aimilius

ato numra nuk eshte se jane fiks fare por sipas radhes jane keshtu
1. ajer
2. gjume
3. uje
4. ushqim

----------


## Akuamarini

Indiani, 70 vjet jeton pa bukë e pa ujë ?!
82 vjeçari nga India me deklaratën e tij se për 70 vjet nuk ka ngrënë apo pirë asgjë, këto ditë ka tërhequr vëmendjen e shumë shkencëtarëve, mjekëve por edhe mediave botërore. 

Jani, i cili jeton në Ambaxhi në perëndim të Guxharatit, tregon se ka ndaluar të konsumojë ushqim dhe ujin që nga mosha 8 vjeçare, kurse perëndia hinduse Amba i ka dhënë atij fuqi për të mbijetuar. 

Për ta zbuluar se si ka arritur të mbetet gjallë për kaq vite, ai do të qëndrojë nën kontrollin e mjekëve për 15 ditë.
“Jemi dëshmitar të asaj që quhet mrekulli në shkencë, ose në biologji. 
Kanë kaluar 108 orë që nga ardhja e tij në spital, dhe akoma nuk ka ngrënë asgjë, nuk ka pirë as një pikë të çfarëdo lëngu. 

Një person mund të jetojë pa ushqim dhe ujë për 3,4, 7 e deri në 12 ditë, prandaj ky është një fenomen unik”, deklaroi Sudhir Shah, neurolog.
Një ekip prej 35 mjekësh janë duke studiuar rastin, kurse dy kamera xhirojnë 24 orë dhomën e tij. 

Madje në një nga testimet e bëra ka rezultuar se truri i plakut ngjan me trurin e një 25 vjeçari. Edhe pse shumë pak dihet për familjen e Janit, ai ka thënë se ka lënë shtëpinë në moshën 7 vjeçare dhe ka jetuar në xhungla.

----------

